# French Nursery Schools Recommendations in Dubai?



## muddledandbefuddled (Jul 7, 2010)

Greetings,

I have seen pamela0810's useful posting on another thread of a searchable list of nursery schools in Dubai, but I am looking for direct experiences and good recommendations of French Nursery Schools in Dubai. This is for my 3 year old who is a beginner in the French language.

Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have seen one on the Jumeirah Beach Road,- sorry I can't be more helpful x


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's probably this one....
Le Jardin Enchante Dubai
Seems to have a pretty good rating.

Or this one...Mon Ecole Dubai


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Childrens Garden in the Green Community offer a pre-school course which is first half of the day in English and second half in French or German.


----------



## muddledandbefuddled (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you---I appreciate everyone's response!


----------

